# Food Saver Vac Sealer



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Have a food saver that is about 5 years old but hasn't been used a great deal. A few weeks ago I sealed up several bags but they all came re-inflated over night. Has anyone else had this problem? The seal seems to be in tack.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Could be a sealin problem er could be pin holes in them bags. I've had pin holes from time ta time. What yall sealin? sometimes dry stuff er powdery stuff will get up where ya seal the bag an cause a leak to.

I triple seal my bags. Seal it, move it down a tad, seal it, move it down a tad. That perty much eleminates a leaky seal. Just some idears fer ya.


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

They were bags of dehydrated fruit...I'll try the triple seal and see if that works. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

If any of it were brittle an pointy, yall might have ta wrap the product in plastic wrap. Sumtimes that stuff will poke a tiny pin hole in the bag.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

First, glad the fruit didn't seal... fruit has a high moisture content and should not be vacuum packed... 

Check the long, thin, black plastic cover inside the top and make sure it is wiped off and on securely... Anything that has any edges to it should be put in an 'unsealed' bag first, then that bag put in the foodsaver one... very important

Overpacking the bags will do that too... Hope all this helps  Beanie


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

as stated above, sealing surface has to be absolutely perfectly flat. I will start the process, stop it, grab both sides pull it tight and slide it slightly to one side, then restart the sealing process.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Topmom said:


> They were bags of dehydrated fruit...I'll try the triple seal and see if that works. Thanks for the advice.


Sometimes the fruit with rinds or peels becomes sharp when it is dried and pokes holes in the bag---I use mason jars for those fruits.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree. I have a 5gal bucket filled with dried, vacuum packed fruit. Haven't had any problem with any of it in the 5 years I've been doing this. Proper drying is critical though. YMMV.


My Gosh--I have jars and jars of dried fruit...pineapple, banana, apples, oranges. If you know what you're doing, it is great for years.

Oh yeah, I forgot. You better tell all those youtube video gals to stop what they are doing!!
Pfffftt.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have had things such as garbanzo beans, poke holes in mylar bags. That is why I like to put my mylar bags in 5 gallon buckets as a second layer of protection. Not everything pokes holes, but some things do. That is why I store some of my food in canning jars. No holes, an oxygen absorber, lid, self sealed.

http://orangejeepdad.blogspot.com/2013/10/our-first-country-problem-rodents.html

I have known that rodents would get through mylar, but this guy bought food from the LDS cannery in mylar pouches and mice got in it. Then a month later, his house burned down.


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

JayJay said:


> Sometimes the fruit with rinds or peels becomes sharp when it is dried and pokes holes in the bag---I use mason jars for those fruits.


I have always used mason jars for my dehydrated fruit...just ran out of jars.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Topmom said:


> I have always used mason jars for my dehydrated fruit...just ran out of jars.


Yeah, as mentioned here...layer it with brown paper lunch bags--the small ones.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree. I have a 5gal bucket filled with dried, vacuum packed fruit. Haven't had any problem with any of it in the 5 years I've been doing this. Proper drying is critical though. YMMV.


I agree it's all in the drying... If you purchase dried fruit, you will notice that except for a few items like bananas and apples are all "Freeze Dried" not dehydrated... Was just saying....


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I have a 5gal bucket filled with dried, vacuum packed fruit. Haven't had any problem with any of it in the 5 years I've been doing this.


Good to know. I've wondered about this but haven't tried it yet. (I dehydrate a lot of pineapple, but it gets eaten before I have to worry about storing it. )


----------

